# Excessive Yawning?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Everytime when Sunny yawns, he never yawns less than 30 times in a row. I never really gave it much thought but when he did it again just now (must have yawned more than 50 times in a row) I am starting to get a bit worried. :huh: Is this normal? Should I take him to a vet? He seems fine in all other areas and has always seemed well and active and content and sociable and happy. This are 2 responses I found under "Y! Answers" when I googled "excessive yawning in cockatiels": 

_Excessive yawning and neck stretching can also be symptoms of a respiratory disorder. Watch your bird carefully for other symptoms of illness such as a change in droppings or voice tone, loss of appetite, excessive sleeping, wheezing, a nasal or eye discharge, red/pink nares._

_…In fact, My bird does this all the time. Mostly she does it when she is getting settled down to take a nap or when she is relaxed. Also they stretch their necks sometimes too, this makes it look like they are yawning. So don't worry too much about it…_

As I mentioned, Sunny does not have any of the above symptoms, and he does do it when he is tired/relaxed, like late at night, but never during the day. Should I be worried? Please advise as mommy is a bit worried. Thank you.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

It sounds like clearing the crop. They open their mouths and stretch their necks and it looks like yawning but they're not. Still, 30 times in a row is too many. Can you take him to a vet? He might have something in his crop that won't move on down.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I think as long as she has no other symptoms she should be fine. Just keep an eye on her.
My birds have had times when they've been yawning allot as well, and then it seems to diminish for a while.
Others may have more advice, but i don't think you need to worry to much. If she is starts doing it excessively then i would get it checked out.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When mine do it for so long i offer them a drink and sometimes after they had a drink they stop doing it


----------

